# September POTM Nomination Thread



## runnah

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month. 


I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
And $25!  
Entry into Photo of the Year 2014

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to* THREE *photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of* SEPTEMBER 2014 *in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) *The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display*.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the competition. 

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:







Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the thread where it was posted.


So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month 


Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them). 
If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:






the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## sm4him

Kris, from this thread: 






This picture just makes me want to quit photography, sell my gear and find a new hobby, perhaps one a bit less challenging, like making cardboard boxes. :lmao:


----------



## Raj_55555

I came here to nominate his other picture 

More of my friends from the past few days


----------



## SnappingShark

3 in a row for him!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/368466-more-my-friends-past-few-days.html


----------



## Braineack

combo breaker: Raincheck - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/368444-just-lucky-shot.html#post3310442


----------



## Designer

Bayou Sunrise by ceeboy14

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/368587-bayou-sunrise.html

(image address not a valid image file)


----------



## FITBMX

Those are all incredible photos!


----------



## FITBMX

King Angelfish  by *get_armbarred*

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/368258-some-saltwater-fish-2.html


----------



## FITBMX

"Too close for comfort"  by RunJZ.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/368757-careful-out-there-kiddos.html#post3313087


----------



## Raj_55555

A few from a little time off
Mr. Chip Munk - by JacaRanda


----------



## pthrift

Apparently wildlife/animals are where it's at for September POTM


----------



## snowbear

Two from Kris, both in this thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/368825-no-ospreys-post.html

"Monarch on a thistle"





"Juvenile Carolina Wren"


----------



## Braineack

maybe i should cancel my shoot this weekend and just go to the park...


----------



## runnah

OK no more from CoastalConn. I think 5 in a month is plenty.


----------



## pthrift

Or just call him the winner and lets move on to October


----------



## Raj_55555

runnah said:


> OK no more from CoastalConn. I think 5 in a month is plenty.


May be we should ask him to start taking a few average shots for a change :lmao:


----------



## coastalconn

Raj_55555 said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK no more from CoastalConn. I think 5 in a month is plenty.
> 
> 
> 
> May be we should ask him to start taking a few average shots for a change :lmao:
Click to expand...

I hope I'm not banned from posting any more this month in N&W   Don't worry Raj, I have plenty of average shots, but they are all condemned to my hard drive to never be seen by another human.  I really like the other shots that have been nominated and it will be a tough time voting for everyone, including me!


----------



## SnappingShark

I think CoastalConn should be allowed to have as many nominations as he gets - each image is as deserving, and if we start to deny entry into these things, then it becomes a bit ... selective, y'know.

But anyhoo - there are plenty of awesome shots from other people, too  

Just my 5c worth


----------



## Civchic

I agree 100% with BrightByNature.  If Coastalconn runs the board in a month, then he's as deserving as anyone else.


----------



## JacaRanda

Yes, what they said.

Thanks for the Nom nom nom Raj 

And I think the one you nominated belonging to Kris - is another of his insanely awesome shots.  Suggesting a name of 'Blood Splatter'.


----------



## sm4him

Maybe we should have the Regular monthly POTM competion, and then a monthly POTM: CoastalConn Edition.  (What, no smiley with a Trophy?)

For the record, I also think ANYONE (not just Kris) should be allowed to be nominated any number of times in a month. If you're just that good, then why not?
For one thing--let's say a person gets five nominations for really great stuff--but then he/she posts THE photo, the one that just blows everything else out of the water, and 90% of TPF is in love with this photo. But, oh wait, it can't actually win POTM, because your other absolutely incredible, just not quite AS incredible photos are already there. Doesn't seem right.

At the very, very least: This should not be put in place for this month, but a statement should be added to the rules for the following months saying that no one person can be nominated more than X number of times in one month. In Kris' case, I would STILL have nominated the one I did, but there might be instances where I'd hold off if I thought the person might come up with something even better during the month (as has happened for me, with for instance Majeed's work. I see something stunning, and then something even more stunning, and then the Masterpiece).


----------



## ronlane

The Penobscot Narrows--I Almost Died...


----------



## Designer

Source of the Milky Way, by Ron Lane  here: Milky way in Oklahoma | Photography Forum


----------



## shefjr

Lighting Storm 
By trptmitch



trptmitch said:


>


----------



## mishele

Cuteness by orionmystery



orionmystery said:


> Cuteness overload! Big, fluffy Jumping Spider (Hyllus cf giganteus - ID suggested by Faiz Qifa) Sabah (Borneo).
> 
> 
> 
> Hyllus giganteus IMG_2034 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## Designer

A Tai Chi sort of morning by 123rfanna  here:  A Tai Chi sort of morning | Photography Forum






Be sure to view this full size.


----------



## snowbear

"Hummer Battle" -- Sharon Monett (sm4him)





A Farewell to Hummers | Photography Forum


----------



## sm4him

DC Abby #2 by mishele


----------

